# A problem occurred with this web page,



## Hugh Manatee (3 May 2019)

so it was reloaded.

This has become a proper issue of late. I am using an older iFad and this happens all the time. I deleted all my history and Internet data. It stopped!

I have resigned into my various forums and websites one at a time and.... Nothing.

I have signed back into Cycle Chat and almost straight away this incredibly annoying thing has started again.

Is it just me?


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2019)

No, 403 error is also displayed more.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 May 2019)

Have you tried installing a modern wowser on your iFad?


----------

